

Ask HN: Examples of rev share + fixed pricing model side by side? - cmalpeli

Hi HN - can anyone point me in the direction of a SaaS offering where the business offers a choice between a "free" w/ revenue share plan vs. a fixed price plan w/ no rev share?<p>i.e.:<p>Plan A: Free + 30% of sales<p>Plan B: $199/mo - 0% of sales<p>Am considering doing something along these lines w/ my product and would like to see how others have positioned this.
======
jhonovich
I have never heard of this for a software service. I don't am skeptical that
many businesses would sign up for the rev share plan. You'd have to be
offering something incredibly valuable / rare to even entertain it.

